# Passport renewal problem?



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

My dad wants to renew his passport, so got the yellow form etc but the questions are difficult because my Dad was born in Africa whilst his Mother was visiting his Father who was stationed there in the RAF. If you were born outside the UK the questions needed to answer on this yellow form are hard because we just dont have all the answers, it happened 60 yrs ago and his Mum and Dad arent around to ask where they were born and this info is required.

Anyone else have similar problems?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Earnie said:


> My dad wants to renew his passport, so got the yellow form etc but the questions are difficult because my Dad was born in Africa whilst his Mother was visiting his Father who was stationed there in the RAF. If you were born outside the UK the questions needed to answer on this yellow form are hard because we just dont have all the answers, it happened 60 yrs ago and his Mum and Dad arent around to ask where they were born and this info is required.
> 
> Anyone else have similar problems?


you said it's a renewal?

surely all these questions have been answered before then?

I reckon if you contact the embassy they should be able to help

we recently got my dad's first ever passport at the age of 85 - he didn't know his mum's full date of birth - and despite many long hours tracing family history, 9 months later we still don't 

I rang the passport agency in the UK (where he was) & explained the situation, they said to put a cover letter in & all would be fine

he sent everything in on the monday & his passport was delivered on th ethursday of the same week!!



btw - isn't the form pink?


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

If you renew a passport (without the associated problems of the thread poster) it costs a whopping 160 euros to do it in Spain, yet in the UK the same passport costs 77 quid. 

WHY???????


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> If you renew a passport (without the associated problems of the thread poster) it costs a whopping 160 euros to do it in Spain, yet in the UK the same passport costs 77 quid.
> 
> WHY???????


You have to pay for the post!!


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You have to pay for the post!!


Heck of an expensive postal service if you ask me.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> Heck of an expensive postal service if you ask me.


It's the only explication I can think of, I didn't say it was reasonable!


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Passport fees in Spain are: 

Adult passport

32-page passport - €152
48 page passport - €184

Return delivery - Mainland Spain €13, Canaries €16

Child Passport 

Child passport (32 pages) - €97

Return delivery - Mainland Spain €13, Canaries €16

Postage isn't included in the price as you can see. 

When I asked the staff why there was such a discrepancy in price they said it was to cover admin charges, more like just making money out of folk stuck if they don't have the option to renew in the UK.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I have just renewed mine by sending it to my mum in the UK then she posted it off and had it returned to her. When she then went to return it to me by signed post, the post office tried to charge her £43 (not knowing the specific content)!!! How ridiculous! So instead she has asked for tracked (which is not signed for) which cost just under £10 - amazing how they can get away with charging ridiculous money!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

JoCatalunya said:


> If you renew a passport (without the associated problems of the thread poster) it costs a whopping 160 euros to do it in Spain, yet in the UK the same passport costs 77 quid.
> 
> WHY???????


The Consul in Madrid have to have a little tipple, otherwise they can't get to sleep


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You have to pay for the post!!


To my knowledge they are processed in Madrid, not the UK.

xabiachica; how did you overcome the requirement now that any application for a 1st passport requires a face to face interview ? Or did they just assume that at 85 he wasn't likely to be pulling a stroke !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> To my knowledge they are processed in Madrid, not the UK.
> 
> xabiachica; how did you overcome the requirement now that any application for a 1st passport requires a face to face interview ? Or did they just assume that at 85 he wasn't likely to be pulling a stroke !


the bumpf says that an application for a 1st passport _might_ require a face to face interview - or words to that effect

they more likely decided he might actually HAVE a stroke than try to pull one!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> To my knowledge they are processed in Madrid, not the UK.
> 
> xabiachica; how did you overcome the requirement now that any application for a 1st passport requires a face to face interview ? Or did they just assume that at 85 he wasn't likely to be pulling a stroke !


Not according to JoCatalunya in this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/75798-uk-passport-renewal.html
PS Jo. I was only joking about the postage as I suppose Hepa was about them having a tipple


----------



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> you said it's a renewal?
> 
> *surely all these questions have been answered before then?*
> 
> ...


 Of course, thats the annoying thing. Im guessing these questions are just covering more recent passport holders but its difficult because either you answer the question or not theres no inbetween. Also to contact the helpline is a premium rate number!!


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

My renewed passport was couriered back from Madrid--as I believe they all are to be signed for.We also-apparently-get charged a bit more as a fund towards help if we have an emergency.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Earnie said:


> Of course, thats the annoying thing. Im guessing these questions are just covering more recent passport holders but its difficult because either you answer the question or not theres no inbetween. Also to contact the helpline is a premium rate number!!


yes it is a premium rate number - but I bit the bullet & rang it anyway

I think you'll just have to phone for advice


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

I think it most unfair that folk abroad such as us have to pay so over the odds. I for one am sending off to the UK for my passport and the consulate and embassy staff here can take a swizzle. As for the notion they charge a little extra in order to be able to afford to help those of us in trouble abroad. 
Sorry, that is nonsense, (IMO), Twice I have had to call upon the aid of the consulate, once in Egypt when my husband and I had an road traffic accident and the other time in Germany when my husband collapsed with an embolism. The first words out of the consulate staffs mouths was, 'WE WILL NOT PAY FOR REPATRIATION OR HELP WITH MEDICAL COSTS' and that was simply after I had told them our names and that we had an accident /he'd been taken ill.
Now rule one when abroad if you have an accident or are taken to hospital the consulate/embassy in that country should be informed. 
They will not make calls on your behalf, they will not act as translators, they basically don't do anything.
So you see, the contention they charge a bit more for our passports is (IMO) nothing short of flim flam.


----------



## jokamac (Jan 23, 2011)

JoCatalunya said:


> Heck of an expensive postal service if you ask me.


The Consulate say the extra cost is to help to fund their work in foreign countries when they assist Brits who need assistance. I have only used the Consulate once and that was when I changed my car on to Spanish plates and I had to pay them about 100 Euros for the priviledge. If Brits get into trouble when on holiday I think they should pay for the assistance instead of us expats being ripped off


----------

